

The evolution of a button - slater
http://www.gavinelliott.co.uk/2010/08/the-evolution-of-a-button/

======
relix
Wouldn't asking "which button" instead of making them click a button, skew the
results? I think it's weird users would choose the giant red unfriendly "DENY"
button over the friendly green "Approve" button.

The red button definitely stands out more, but maybe the user would be
hesitant to click it because of the negative connotation created by the
alarming color and wording.

Apparently the author was as surprised as I am about this in an earlier
article [1]. He suggests a red call-to-action button has a 20% higher
conversion rate than a green one.

[1] [http://www.gavinelliott.co.uk/2010/07/call-to-action-
buttons...](http://www.gavinelliott.co.uk/2010/07/call-to-action-buttons/)

